# Illinois, St. Charles area sub available 2014/15



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Looking for a sub situation to help out with local accounts this coming winter. 

I am located in St. Charles IL. V-plow, 2500hd Chevy, tail gate salter if needed. Have been plowing commercial, HOA, public utilities and residential since '97. Will travel a few towns over but not across the state.

I'm not interested in out right owning accounts or managing routes or people at this time. ( I have done this extensively in the past )

Thanks - please send PM. wesport


----------



## spoolinup (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Scott,

New to the forums, don't check that often but I'm located in Aurora / Naperville and we could definitely use you. Send me an email and we can chat.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You might also want to call Tovar. They've got work all over the place and the pay is on time. ( 847) 695-0080. Ask for Steve.


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am looking for a sub for the Naperville area. Call or text.. 7085167826


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

spoolinup;1829884 said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> New to the forums, don't check that often but I'm located in Aurora / Naperville and we could definitely use you. Send me an email and we can chat.
> 
> ...


Sent email .... a bit ago. Your too new to PM. Send a phone.


----------

